# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Femijët dhe kthimi ne atdhe

## Foleja_

Shume nga  ne  ende me mall e kujtojme diten kur i kthyem shpinen shtepise  ku  u lindem dhe jetuam.Une  ende e kam si hije qe me percjell  pamja me lote e nenes dhe fjalet qe mezi i dolen nga buzet  derisa me tha :Rruge te mbare bije.E ktheva koken disa here  te me mbetej ajo pamje ne mendje, nena ,vellezerit , motra, shtepia,rruga  Ne jete kam kthyer koken edhe per gjera te tjera,por cuditerisht asnje pamje  sme ka mbete ne kujtese si ajo.
Kur erdhem ketu  me mungonte cdo gje.Pos familjes me mungonte(dhe ndjej ende mungese)  shoqeria.Ata me te cilet kalonim ore te tera duke  diskutuar,bile bile edhe ajo jotoleranca per qeshtje te ndryshme qe kishim me mungon-te.Ndjej shpesh dhembje  per vete dhe per ata te cilet kaluan  dite dhe nete te tera  mbi libra ,probleme shkollore dhe gezimet per cdo provim te dhene duke menduar qe nje dite do te punojme ne profesionin qe  enderronim. Dhe pak shume pak nga ne arritem te futemi  diku  qe ka te bej sado pak me ate profesion.Shume nga Ne librat dhe formulat i kemi zevendesuar me makina per larjen e pjatave apo me pune  te renda ndertimi, sa per te siguruar diqka per vete, femijet dhe prinderit  qe kemi ne atedhe.Andaj  enderra te kthehemi  cdo here  e behet me e madhe, duke shpresuar qe se paku atje do te jemi vetja jone.
 Por femijet !! Sa jane te gatshem edhe ata te kthejne shpinen nga shkolla, shoqeria ,vendi ku kan lindur dhe te fillojne per ta nje jete te re.Kemi biseduar shume shpesh me femijet per kete ceshtje, ata e pohojne kthimin( kurdo qe do te behej), por  verej qe ndjejne nostalgji  per shoqerine, per shkollen  dhe per cdo gje qe i lidhe me kete vend.Menjehere fillojne pyetjet :Po sikur te mos tregojme sukses ne mesime atje si ketu ,dhe cfar do te behet sikur te mos na pranojne lehte ne shoqeri. apo me e fundit :dhe a do te kthehemi  ndonjehere prap ketu ???

Mendoni qe duhet te jete nje kohe e caktuar per kthim, apo  duhet pritur  derisa femijet  te mbarojne  studjimet   dhe te arrijne diqka  ne jete? Deri ne cilen  pike duhet te  degjohet dhe  vendose edhe zeri i femiut ne kete ceshtje ?Une  tani per tani besoj qe zeri  i femiut eshte shume i fuqishem dhe ardhmeria e tyre duhet te jete primare , por shpesh malli ve pluhur mbi arsyet!

----------


## Poeti

> Shume nga  ne  ende me mall e kujtojme diten kur i kthyem shpinen shtepise  ku  u lindem dhe jetuam.Une  ende e kam si hije qe me percjell  pamja me lote e nenes dhe fjalet qe mezi i dolen nga buzet  derisa me tha :Rruge te mbare bije.E ktheva koken disa here  te me mbetej ajo pamje ne mendje, nena ,vellezerit , motra, shtepia,rruga  Ne jete kam kthyer koken edhe per gjera te tjera,por cuditerisht asnje pamje  sme ka mbete ne kujtese si ajo.
> Kur erdhem ketu  me mungonte cdo gje.Pos familjes me mungonte(dhe ndjej ende mungese)  shoqeria.Ata me te cilet kalonim ore te tera duke  diskutuar,bile bile edhe ajo jotoleranca per qeshtje te ndryshme qe kishim me mungon-te.Ndjej shpesh dhembje  per vete dhe per ata te cilet kaluan  dite dhe nete te tera  mbi libra ,probleme shkollore dhe gezimet per cdo provim te dhene duke menduar qe nje dite do te punojme ne profesionin qe  enderronim. Dhe pak shume pak nga ne arritem te futemi  diku  qe ka te bej sado pak me ate profesion.Shume nga Ne librat dhe formulat i kemi zevendesuar me makina per larjen e pjatave apo me pune  te renda ndertimi, sa per te siguruar diqka per vete, femijet dhe prinderit  qe kemi ne atedhe.Andaj  enderra te kthehemi  cdo here  e behet me e madhe, duke shpresuar qe se paku atje do te jemi vetja jone.
>  Por femijet !! Sa jane te gatshem edhe ata te kthejne shpinen nga shkolla, shoqeria ,vendi ku kan lindur dhe te fillojne per ta nje jete te re.Kemi biseduar shume shpesh me femijet per kete ceshtje, ata e pohojne kthimin( kurdo qe do te behej), por  verej qe ndjejne nostalgji  per shoqerine, per shkollen  dhe per cdo gje qe i lidhe me kete vend.Menjehere fillojne pyetjet :Po sikur te mos tregojme sukses ne mesime atje si ketu ,dhe cfar do te behet sikur te mos na pranojne lehte ne shoqeri. apo me e fundit :dhe a do te kthehemi  ndonjehere prap ketu ???
> 
> Mendoni qe duhet te jete nje kohe e caktuar per kthim, apo  duhet pritur  derisa femijet  te mbarojne  studjimet   dhe te arrijne diqka  ne jete? Deri ne cilen  pike duhet te  degjohet dhe  vendose edhe zeri i femiut ne kete ceshtje ?Une  tani per tani besoj qe zeri  i femiut eshte shume i fuqishem dhe ardhmeria e tyre duhet te jete primare , por shpesh malli ve pluhur mbi arsyet!



  Nga postimi yt e nderuar shoh se te mungon shume vendlindja dhe shoqeria, por a iu mungon edhe femijeve tuaj vendlidja e prinderve?
 E nenvizova pjesen e fundit me qellim qe te ndalem pakes me gjate ne kete pjese.
  Nuk ka kohe te caktuar per kthim, kjo varet nga rasti, familja, kushtet ekonomike aty ku jeni dhe ne vendlindjen tuaj. Por une do te jap mendimin tim rreth kesaj (si nje person qe nuk e ka leshuar vendlindjen), prandaj nuk garantoj qe edhe mund te ia qelloj. 
  Nuk duhet pritur qe femijet te lidhin dashuri serioze ne vendin ku gjendeni, sepse pastaj nuk mund ti ktheni kurre. Nese pritni qe femijet te mbarojne studimet, atehere do te jete shume vone te mendohet per kthim, e lene me te ktheheni. Rrethi, vendlindja dhe shoqeria qe ju dikur keni lene dhe vuani per te, do te jete problem i njejte per femijet tuaj. Vendlindjen nuk ua nderroni dot, por nuk duhet lejuar te krijojne shoqeri te forte (nese mendoni te ktheheni), sepse kjo do te jete edhe nje vuajtje me shume per ata. Shkollimin ketu, mund ta vazhdojne si te duan, sepse nese keni para mund ti shkolloni edhe ne shkollat private ne menyre shume kualitative (nga pervoja personale e them), pastaj duke u pjekur krijojne shoqeri te qendrueshme dhe me kalimin e kohes adaptohen ne rrethin e ri, ngase perreth do te kene bashkekombasit e tyre dhe ambientin per ju shume te dashur dhe te njohur. Pastaj ajo qe ka shume rendesi, nuk do te tjetersohen, nuk do ta humbin identitetin kombetare dhe do te lidhin te ardhmen me nje bashkevendas apo bashkevendase.
  Pra koha per kthim (serish them varet nga kushtet) eshte cdo dite qe nga sot, pra cdo dite para se te behet vone dhe te shihni se me nuk mund te ktheheni, sepse aty ku do ti keni femijet do te doni te jeni edhe ju (qe eshte shume normale), prandaj nese nuk ktheheni sa eshte koha, nuk do te ktheheni me kurre.
  Shpresoj se nuk e kam gabim...

----------


## Foleja_

I  nderuar Poeti!

Kjo  qe  kam shkruar eshte brenge e shume e shume  shqiptareve qe jetojne jasht vendit te tyre. Por  besoj qe te mirret nje vendim i mirefillt  kurrsesi nuk  guxojme  ne si prinder te jemi egoist  ne  vendimet  dhe deshirat tona( edhe pse  tere ajo qe shkruani ju eshte shume me vend  per ne si prinder, por...). Mua thjeshte  me interesojne  mendimet e  femijeve te cilet jan rritur  dhe shkolluar  jasht Shqiperie ( nese guxoj te i quaj tani me femije  :buzeqeshje:   ) se sa ka ndikuar largesia  ne  "largimin " e tyre nga  ajo kombetarja, sa ndjejne  dhe sa jane te gatshem  te japin per atdhe.Sepse  une si nene nese  ndonjehere do te e pres ate mom kur vajza ime te jete nje psikologe  e menqur dhe e matur qe din te e cmoj vleren kombetare si qe  kemi ketu ne forum te tilla, apo si shume e shume te tjera... do te harroja cdo enderr timen, dhe ai do te ishte shperblimi  me i madh qe do te kerkoja nga jeta.

----------


## tereza

Edhe une ia bej vetes shume shpesh kete pyetje sepsefemija rritet prinderit plaken jeta ecen perpara.Djali im ka lindur ketu une shkoj ne shqiperi cdo vere po ai nuk e konsideron vendin e tij ,nuk njeh njeri ka veshtiresi me gjuhen,nuk ka shoke pas nje muaji me thote ;kthehemi ne shtepine tone ,dhe per te e kam mbledhur mendjen:nuk shkon dot te jetoje ne SHqiperi,po jo se eshte shqiperia,edhe per nje trensferim ne Angli apo Kanada e mendoj njelloj.Une si prind perpiqem ta rris me siguri ne vetvete nuk dua te rritet me kompleksin qe jemi shqiptare dhe per kete na trejtojne keq.E kemi ne ne dore me sjelljen tone te krijojme opinionin e te huajve per ne.Po nuk mund te pretendohet qe te zgjedhim ne per femijet tane(a ia keni thene ndonjehere prinderve tuaj kam jeten time?une po dhe mendoj qe edhe im bir do beje te njejten)Une si prind kam per detyre ti tregoj historine e familjes,momentet ne te cilat u larguam,c'na shtyu deshira per ti ofruar nje jete me te mire femijeve,se per ne qe jemi ne rolin e prindit e dime sesi eshte.Pra ta ndergjegjesojme per ate qe ka qene rruga jone aspak e lehte.Pastaj ata,femijet tane ne moshe te rritur do marrin vendimet e tyre.Sepse kjo eshte rruga me i drejte sipas meje.im bir mund te vendose te shkoje te studioje ne Amerike,te shkoje vullnetar ne Afrike me organizatat humanitare apo te  jetoje porgjithmone ne Shqiperi,ku ta dish.une mendoj qe kur ai te jete i rritur dhe te kete jeten dhe familjen e vet,te kthehem,kur te shkoj ne pension.Keshtu i kam dhene karar eshe pse ndonjehere me lind dyshimi :perqeshje: a prinderit(jeta ben te veten) e me djalin jarg,sa do ta ndiej timen Shqiperine?

----------

